# First de-winterization this weekend !



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey team!

Yes, I could just look all this up in the manual, but this way I get to be social. Questions:

1. Outbacks come with a "spare tire kit". Does that include anything other than the spare tire and cover? Do I need to purchase a jack in case we get a flat tire on the trailer, or can I use the jack included with the Yukon XL?

2. Regarding the drain plug on the water heater...how far do you screw it back in? All the way, half way, until it stops leaking? The plug is removed right now.

3. Any place to buy black / grey chemicals other than Camping World? Does WalMart carry that stuff?

Going to get the 26 RS out of storage after work today and set it up in the cul-de-sac. Will probably wash it tonight and then de-winterize and do the queen bed insulation mod on Saturday.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Randy,

It's lunchtime so I'll be social too.









Spare tire kit is just the tire, mount and cover.

No need for a jack, if you get a flat, you can pull the unflat tire onto a leveling block and that will raise the flat tire up enough to work on. I know it's not recommended to overload the one axle, but for the few minutes it takes to change a flat, it will be fine.

I thread the plug in until it's pretty snug, about 3/4 of the way in.

Wally world should have chemical. I discovered this green dry treatment, foget the name, comes in a big bottle with a measuring cup built into it. Also has lubricant for the gate valves in it. The smell isn't as strong as the blue liquid, and if it spills, no mess.

mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Randy,

Our Wal-Mart sells lots of accessories, for chemicals watch for treatments versus deoderants. The local RV store sells stuff also. I have found some Wal-Mart prices higher than Camping World, (30amp electric cord). I just make a list of what I need and compare when I am there for other things.

Mike has good information about the rest.

Good luck with the de-winterize.

How is the weather there?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks to both of you...super information. Now I know.

As far as the weather, Denver should record a record high today. Looking for 88 degrees. Currently 82 at 11:50 MDT.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Wally world should have chemical. I discovered this green dry treatment, foget the name, comes in a big bottle with a measuring cup built into it.


I think it's called enviro-chem, but I'm not sure. I got some green stuff with a built in measuring cup, but it's not dry. I haven't used it yet, so I can't review it for you. Up until the Outback we have always used the Blue stuff.

As far as the water heater plug, I de-winterized last week, and the drain plug went about 3/4 of the length in just like Mike said. I checked it for leaks for a while just to be on the safe side.

Be ready to run the water for a while. It seemed like it took forever to get all the air out of the water heater, and the rest of the system.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I went out to the trailer last night specifically to check the brand of toilet chemical, committed it to memory to post today, and now it's gone. This is not good.

I'll get back to you if I can remember

Mike (I think)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like Mike just had a "senior moment".


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Just dewinterized this weekend. All went smooth. Tested everything out and everything seems to be working fine. Can't wait for Memorial Day weekend!!!!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Randy,

As far as the spare tire, you may want to check and make sure you have the proper wrenches to get the blown tire off the trailer and the spare tire of the back.

I wanted to move my spare tire a bit for better access to the electric cord and found that I did not have a wrench (in my TT toolkit) that fit the bolts to remove the spare tire from the holder. Good thing I was in my driveway and not on the side of the road. I also found that the lug wrench from my TV did not fit the lug nuts on the TT.

Just a thought


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

NICE! I purchased a folding lug wrench and tightened the lugs this weekend...didn't think to check the spare!

Randy


----------

